# Orchard View Hunting Club



## sniper13 (Oct 7, 2004)

Would other members please contact me. I would like to know where y'all are thinking about hunting so i can pick an area.
             Thanks, 
                  Ron


----------



## gary martin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Orchard View hunt Club*

Ron I am going to the property Friday with a pin board, will be placed near the doublewide.  Gary 706-265-9929.


----------

